# The 128 programming languages Uroboros quine



## hardworkingnewbie (Jun 29, 2022)

I've just stumbled upon this piece of art, an Uroboros quine (a quine is a program which prints its own source code on screen):







So you might wonder: what the heck is this? This is a Ruby program which generates a Scala program which then generates a Rust program... and after 127 different programming languages outputs the above Ruby program again. Very fascinating.

It's on Github, of course: https://github.com/mame/quine-relay

And comes with instructions which programming languages you need to install, and which commands to run in which order to run that beast.

So if you're sometimes feeling bored, you could give it a try and see how far you will come from the beginning to the end.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2022)

Yeah, it's awesome. Ran into this some time ago. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 29, 2022)

I wish they mowed my lawn instead.


----------



## jbo (Jun 29, 2022)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I wish they mowed my lawn instead.


`systemd-mowlawn`


----------

